# July 4th



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

A day to celebrate Independence Day, and also the day more dogs go missing.
So while your enjoying your celebration, make sure pups are safely tuck inside the house.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

One reporter on the local news a couple of nights ago did a story about this, and she said that during the three days following July 4th, the animal shelters take in more strays/lost dogs than any other time of the year. Dogs (and cats, too) get scared by all the fireworks and bolt, and then they are lost. Can't be too careful on the 4th!!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

you should've stuck with us Brits.... ;D (Doug hides behind the sofa lol!)


----------



## Bodhi (Jan 1, 2010)

*Happy 4th July!*

Happy 4th July from Bodhi and Cedar!



















Aloha!


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

*Re: Happy 4th July!*

My first 3 Vs were gifts from Hungarian xpats that spent over 2yrs with their pups in relocation camps !FREEDOM is never FREE - thank GOD that we got some of this great breed in the USA !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

It is like a war zone here... The Fireworks are beautiful, we can see them for miles, all the giant displays put on by the cities around us, but the explosions are torturing the dogs. We were called home early from the Party we attend annually. We always leave for home before dark, but the explosions have been non stop for days. Tonight it is just excruciating!! This is Fergys first 4 th of July, I thought he was getting a bit used to the noise, over the last couple of days, but tonight he was in great distress, panting, tongue hanging out and trembling, pacing,confused. I put his kennel in the bedroom closed doors/windows and cranked up some soothing gentle music. It is now 9:34 and I hope the worst of it is over. He has calmed down, Reuben is laying with him, the other two Pearl, and Churro are cuddled up with me in the office, Churro is on my feet.
I ran them extra hard today in hopes that they would just sleep through the noise, I hate to resort to drugs. This is just so sad.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Doug -- LOL! Not to worry! I wouldn't dream of doing anything that might jeopardize my chances of getting a ride on the forums' corporate jet. 

tknafox2 -- It was the same around here last night. I live on a lake, so fireworks all around... We humans were sitting outside viewing the explosions, while poor Willie was pacing and panting inside the house. I kept coming inside to check on him, but of course, there was no comforting him. He wasn't having it. So glad it's over for another year!!


----------



## marathonman (Jan 15, 2013)

We were pretty successful last night with managing fireworks. We had music playing and Jasper's thundershirt on. Every time a big firework hit, we'd give him cheese. You could tell he was still a little stressed, but we wasn't barking, only looking for more cheese.


----------



## luv2laugh (Oct 6, 2011)

Haven't been on here in so long, actually came to post the 4th of July photos of Oso (hopefully not disrespectful because he has a little flag he's waving). 

The thunder shirt helps Oso a lot. We put it on early in the day and we feel we saw a difference. There are lots of illegals the night before so we were able to compare.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

The fireworks finally died down enough at 11:30 to let Fergy out of his crate so he could go to his sleeping place. The explosions continued beyond 2 am.
I wish I had thought of the thundershirt!! It may have helped him a bit other then the fact it was very hot here, and he might have become to warm??
The trainer had us take him to the beach today to cool off, and play and just have a good time...Which he did!! We will go to Prado Dog Training park Tues. to shoot and make sure it has not effected that aspect of his life.


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

On Canada Day oh I stand corrected seeing as it fell on a Tuesday this year- we had fireworks allowed by bylaw on Friday right through to Tuesday night. Dharma went ballistic for about 2 hours for the duration. She was running around like crazy, trying to hide and panting. Her thunder shirt and curling up in bed with her finally settled her for the night. Waaay too many days to have to endure this.


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

Savannah was crated when the explosions first started. The cat was in her kitty crate and I put the two crates so the doors were right next to each other. I covered both crates with a dark sheet so the flashing lights weren't visible. In addition to the radio, I turned on a fan in the room so there was a constant, low hum. 

Every time I stuck my head under the sheet, the cat purred and Savannah was stretched out with her head down. Knock on wood, I think I found a formula that works for us.


----------

